# Homemade Corn grinder



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I am trying to come up with a cheap corn grinder ,I have a motor,bins,etc etc but I really don't know what I can use for the grinder itself,I was thinking maybe a hand crank meat grinder with a pulley welded on instead of a handcrank but I'm not sure if it would hold up.
has anyone here ever made or seen a homemade grinder itself,,I don't really know how the internals work so I'm not sure i can even do it with my limited resources.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How much corn are you planning on grinding? Pounds? Bushels? Tons? If you're looking at a lot of grinding, ,rather than build something I'd look for a bargain on craigslist or ebay. Lost of people have something that new was really expensive they get of cheap because they have no use for it, it's in the way, and sometimes they don't know what it is. 

A friend of mine is always looking for stuff like that. He recently got a cheap engine lift that can pick a large diesel engine. He paid less than the price of one of the cheap Chinese models that flooded the country.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I got a deal on 2,000 lbs of whole corn,,it will probably be a one time deal or everyonce in awhile at most so I don't really want to buy one,,the only ones I can find on craigslist are PTO powered and just much more than I need or can spend.,,something kind of like this is what I am thinking of

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xhMRmt6rd4[/ame]


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

check e bay. i have one that is for grinding corn meal. it has an adjustable plate course to fine. i put it into a wooden frame and placed a large funnel on top. the saft the handle goes on protudes. i drilled a hole in round stock (to fit the shaft) and taped a hole for a set screw and attached to the shaft. i attached a cordless drill to round stock and sliped a piece of innertube over drill trigger.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

How about this? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-CO...=100010&prg=1076&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=111138997311&


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

500 buks definately isn't going to cut it,I found some on ebay for 178.00 and I don't want to pay that either,I'm cheap but mainly I want to try to build one first,like I said I have all the stuff but I don't know what/how the actual grinding process takes place so I need to see one[s innards so I can fabricate it.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

If You want a cheap pattern look at a pepper mill it is the same thing just bigger. And is fed by auger like a meat grinder. Pepper mills are adjustable to control the grind. good luck. I was looking at the fact this one has a pulley and can be motor driven.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

my solution to not being able to afford one,


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Take a look at these.

Wade

http://www.monsterbrewinghardware.com/


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

thank you Farminghandtman,,thats just what I was hoping for,everytime I googled I would either come up with something not related or a video showing how they worked,which is cool but hey,,how many times can you watch a guy pour whole corn into a bin and have it come out cracked or ground? ,,LOL,,any way,how does the corn become cracked?,,do you roll it through plates or an auger of sometype?,I seen a video where a guy buikt an impellar of some type but I didn't really grasp how it ground up the stuff,any input would be welcome,,thanks


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

if you look in the first pricture there is a set of buhr plates I bought from C s Bell companyl for there *la milpa power GRIST MILL*

http://www.csbellco.com/

and used them I bought two sets the core and the fine set, 

I would make my throat the same size as the hole in the plate if redoing it, mine is the size of a 2" pipe cut in half. that way if there is some shucks or a cob hunk in the corn it would not plug as easy, not that it is a big problem but it would be an inprovemnt, and possible a little more capacity, basicly the way it works is the back plate is stationary and the front is adjustable and there is a bearing that one can adjust on how tight the plates are and that adjusts the grind size, 

the plates are ribbed and the center is wider and the grain falls in to the space between the plates, and the ribs break the grain, and on the outer edges the ribs are less and finer and if you place them tight you will get a course flour and if set wide you will mostly just crack the corn, 

A hammer mill is diffrnet in that it has swinging hammers, (bars of steel) attached to an arbor and it spins and the hammers hit the grain breaking it apart and there is a curved screen that is placed in the mill, that the grain has to be smaller than the screen to pass through. usually more power is needed,


----------

